# Pink spot on nose



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I know that puppies are born with pink noses which then darken, but Sheldon, now 12 weeks old, still has a pink blotch on his nose. Is that likely to remain pink? He is a chocolate, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I'm not a breeder, but I'm guessing that his pigment didn't fill in completely. Not sure @ 12 weeks if still might or not.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea can you take a picture of it?


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll try - i think you can see it in this one.

It's a pink splotch where the color hasn't filled in yet. I just wondered whether, at his age, it is unlikely ever to. Not that it matters, he's adorable splotched or splotchless.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, great, he's on his head. Sigh....


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

When you click on the pic in an ipad, it's correct. Don't know why it uplands upside down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I suspect that by his age, it's likely to stay pink. But it doesn't make him any less a good pet... it just gives him "character"!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I had both an Afghan and Bichon who started out with all black noses which eventually lost pigment and turned pinkish. At the time, in the 80's, I was told that it was because their food and water bowls were plastic and that was why they lost the black pigment. Don't know if that was the actual reason or if it was a genetic thing, however, with both of them having the same exact problem and being two different breeds, perhaps it was true as that was what they had in common. After that, both Bailey and Tyler were fed and watered out of stainless bowls and retained their jet black noses.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> I was told that it was because their food and water bowls were plastic and that was why they lost the black pigment.


I was told that too. We have stainless steel bowls. I think Sheldon's nose will eventually darken as he matures.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't see a pink nose LOL


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Suzi said:


> I don't see a pink nose LOL


 LOL that is so cute!! Tucker almost looks like Mickey in havanese rescue right now...


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

ha ha! My little clown dog.  Yep, that suits him.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice touch, Suzi.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sheldon is just adorable)


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sheldon is adorably cute, pink spot and all.

Suzi, you are too funny! :laugh:


----------



## Tina Dodds (Apr 3, 2013)

My Olive had a pink spot until about 15 weeks. Now completely black. I read that if they are white around the nose it can take a little longer.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Interesting! Sheldon is white around the nose also. 

Here's another photo that shows the spot better. I'm not on my iPad - maybe this will actually appear right side up. If not, Suzi will be by to help!


----------

